# Is this ridge sagging a lot?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Have you put a level line on it to see if it is sagging?


----------



## vvv (Jul 29, 2009)

Not yet, it just looks like that from the street (comparing my house to neighboring houses). I assume I need a pretty long level to see the sag?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

No you run a string tight from one end to another & then raise/lower one end to get the string level
Then you can tell how far off it is

My last house I put a new roof/ridge beam up over the front rooms
It was about 9" sag over maybe 12'


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Scuba_Dave said:


> No you run a string tight from one end to another & then raise/lower one end to get the string level
> Then you can tell how far off it is
> 
> My last house I put a new roof/ridge beam up over the front rooms
> It was about 9" sag over maybe 12'


 
That little device attached to the masonry string line, is called a "Line Level" and comes in very handy.

From a visual appearance, unless you know of, or discover some major structural issues, the sag is typical of older homes, especially if they have had significant weight placed on the roof, such as in multiple layers of shingles or extreme snow weight.

Ed


----------



## vvv (Jul 29, 2009)

Ed, 

The house was originally built in 1932 (but so was the entire neighborhood). It currently has 2-levels of shingles. Are you saying that "sag" itself does not constitute a structural defect? And thus, if nothing else is structurally wrong, it does not need to be corrected?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Without seeing and inspecting the property, that would be impossible for me to verify and authenicate for a fact.

But, from past experiences, many, many homes that I have worked on have a natural settlling to some areas, which create this dip.

It would be prudent to check out all of the rafters and how they are attached to the wall plates and also to see if the rafters need to be tied for additional structural stability so as not flex downward any further in the future.

Ed


----------



## Leftyho (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,

Houses settle. This may have been there since it was built. No way to tell from a picture. If you look and do not see any cracks in the ridge beam, then it is a safe bet that it is natural sagging. 

There could be numerous reasons for the sag. A wall may have been removed during a remodeling project.


----------

